# Mwc Grumble



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I've been harping lately about what crap MWC"s are and here is some more to go with it. I just got a cheap Chinese watch back tool and opened up my MWC diver to see what battery it uses. Well, the "SWISS MOVT" on the dial seems to be a lie.










This picture is crap, but it says "Swiss Parts - China Movement". That isn't exactly what I was hoping for! It does have ETA stamped on it though, I didn't think ETA manufactured movements in China. I had heard that some components came from abroad though.

Later,

William


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Not surprising at all, but very annoying at the price MWC charge. The unit price of that movement will be less than $5 US

ETA do manufacture movements in China, in very large quantities. They also manufacture in Thailand.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

The Swiss are doing what most manufacturers are doing. Getting things made cheaply and trading on reputation.

Sad, isn't it?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

aka Barbie Doll manufacturing now aparently


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

ETA is clamping down on mechanical movement sales, while at the same time sullying their name with products like this. It would be different if The Swatch Group were to launch a new name for just this purpose, so that people who actually cared would know what they were getting.

Later,

William


----------



## JTW (Jun 14, 2007)

As has been said - not surprising, and in itself being manufacture in China is not intrinsically bad if quality control is maintained. What is bad is using "SWISS MOVT" on the dial when it is not!

Ian


----------



## lysanderxiii (Nov 10, 2006)

The ETA 800 series quartz movements (all plastic, non-maintainable) have always come in two classes, there are those that are made in Switzerland, and those assembled in Asia from Swiss parts. The Asian ones have a different caliber number than their Swiss counterparts, the final digit is "4" for Asian, "1" for Swiss, for example, a ETA 804.124 is the 10-1/2 l, day/date movement assembled from Swiss parts in Asia, the 804.121 is the same bunch of parts, assembled in Switzerland.

It should be noted that the specifications for the two are not the same. The 8XX.yy4 movement are only held to +/- 1.0 seconds per day. The Swiss 8XX.yy1 movements are 0.7 sec/day, or better.


----------



## ghostdog (Oct 25, 2007)

William_Wilson said:


> ETA is clamping down on mechanical movement sales, while at the same time sullying their name with products like this. It would be different if The Swatch Group were to launch a new name for just this purpose, so that people who actually cared would know what they were getting.
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


----------



## ghostdog (Oct 25, 2007)

I recently bought a watch in Geneva which said SWISS MADE on the dial but the ETA 2824 was Swiss Parts Chinese assembled. Its far from ideal and a Swiss Jeweller told me that it is cheaper to buy ETA 2824s back from Hong Kong than it is in Switzerland direct from ETA seems crazy to me.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

ETA's Hong Kong web site has a useful list of movements with colour coding to distinguish those made in Switzerland from those assembled in Asia from Swiss parts.

http://www.eta.com.hk/u8/movements/overview.html


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

It looks like the talk of changing the definintion of "Swiss Made" to a more stringent ideal may be a good idea. Likely more pricey but better for watch enthusiasts.

Later,

William


----------



## grahamr (Jun 25, 2007)

rhaythorne said:


> ETA's Hong Kong web site has a useful list of movements with colour coding to distinguish those made in Switzerland from those assembled in Asia from Swiss parts.
> 
> http://www.eta.com.hk/u8/movements/overview.html


Hmmm - Good link,

My Tissot PR50 Daily beater Has an ETA F06.111 -Trendline, that IS actually swiss made.

I am Overwhelmed









Doesn't change the fact that it's still a pile of
















Regards,

Graham


----------

